

Show HN: My Weekend Project Nudity Detector API - iapi
http://www.testkiosk.com

======
zemaj
Nudity detection is a hard problem, so hard that even the biggest companies
tend to rely on crowd sourced systems, not computational ones. Is that what
this is? Either way I definitely think you more information about how the
system works, examples of what it can and can-not do and information about how
long processing takes. I need a solution to this problem but have wasted so
much time with other underperforming systems that I won't venture past the
front page without some more details.

~~~
iapi
This api offer's both computational and crowd sourced detection.

------
seto28
I think you need to define nudity and semi-nudity more.

1 - No nudity detected people fully clothed. 2 - Semi-nudity detected people
fully clothed. 3 - Nudity detected private parts/gentials visible.

How can there be semi-nudity if people are fully clothed? Are female breasts
considered nudity or semi-nudity? What about male breasts? What about pubic
hair without display of genitals? There are so many gray areas you need to be
more specific.

~~~
iapi
lol sorry i meant partially clothed fixed it thanks for noticing

------
jeggers5
so basically you spent the weekend looking at porn? haha I jest :P

Looks like a fantastic API, I've never seen something like it before, will try
it when I have a chance. Good Luck!

~~~
iapi
sure :) let me know your feedback when you try it

------
martinciu
What about video? Do you plan add it as well?

~~~
iapi
sure i'll add it if there is a demand for it

------
VMG
How does your automatic detection work?

~~~
iapi
you simply pass on your photo link using out api and we run some algorithms to
detect if there is possibility of nudity in the picture.

~~~
VMG
What kind and how accurate are those? A demo page would be nice.

